# Ozark Adventure



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The last week of October and the first week of November were spent on an anniversary trip through the Ozarks in Arkansas and Missouri. The mountains were aflame in colors too vivid for words. 

The rivers were spectacular and the fishing was great.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow...just wow!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Beautiful...Can't beat the Ozarks in fall! 

First pics look like the Little Red and the last ones look like Norfork.
Some fantastic fishing up there. 

Did you try the spring River? 

I will be heading up there after Thanksgiving.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Didn't get to the Spring, but heard good reports. From now till April the crowds will be down and the fishing should be red hot.


----------

